# Membership Statistics



## geneticblend (Sep 27, 2007)

Hello! This is _probably_ a question for whomever maintains this site. I am wondering if you could tell how many members of tug are members of Interval, RCI, and other timeshare companies? I would be curious to see the percentages. Thanks.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Sep 27, 2007)

I don't think TUG keeps those stats....sorry.


----------



## geekette (Sep 27, 2007)

This isn't a piece of information collected in registering for the site.

You would need to conduct a poll, but it's likely that not everyone will respond.


----------



## geneticblend (Sep 27, 2007)

Well, thanks for your response.


----------

